# Where is he?



## 51vindilad (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex Henderson, from Gloucestershire, is looking for his old mate Kevin Jocelyn.
Kevin's last known whereabouts was in Shepparton, Victoria, Australia.
They were at sea together in the early 50's.
Any help in locating Kevin would be appreciated. This request came from the Gloucester Branch of the Vindi Assn. via a contact on PalTalk in the Vindi room. Thanks Lads!! JohnP (Thumb)


----------

